# NBA Power Rankings 06-07



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

Whatever. :wait:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings
> 
> Whatever. :wait:



LOL... Miami re-inks DWade and they jump up 4 to #1 spot.

Also, PHX doesn't make any moves and jumps up 3 slots to #3.

Maybe these power rankings are based on "lack of moves."  

Exactly, whatever...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

But look at the teams that fell. The Clippers are good, but not top 3 by any stretch, the Pistons lost Ben, JKidd is a year older in NJ, and they still have no defense. 

You wouldn't expect the heat to rise to 1....being..the...champions?

I don't mind the list.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> But look at the teams that fell. The Clippers are good, but not top 3 by any stretch, the Pistons lost Ben, JKidd is a year older in NJ, and they still have no defense.
> 
> You wouldn't expect the heat to rise to 1....being..the...champions?
> 
> I don't mind the list.


I do think Heat deserve to be the #1 spot, but their ranking shot top 4 slots to take #1. That's just because DWade signs an extension.

If this ranking deserves any credit, Heat's ranking shouldn't have dropped that low because DWade would play with or without an extension for next year.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The only one I really have a hard time believing is Magic at #29. They finished the season arguably stronger than any other team, they have a very young core, barely missed the playoffs, and drafted one of the top 2 shooters in the draft.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Rankings are all good and everything, but I think it's a bit early to know how things are going to sort out with a few teams. Then again, I guess it's always too early to know for sure.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> The only one I really have a hard time believing is Magic at #29. They finished the season arguably stronger than any other team, they have a very young core, barely missed the playoffs, and drafted one of the top 2 shooters in the draft.


Don't they still have Donnie Darko too?

:biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Okkk.... I dont really agree with these, I still feel that San Antonio is better than Pheonix, and I feel they are better than the Mavs and Heat also.. but whatever. I understand that the Heat and Mavs are 1 and 2 because they were in the Finals, but I dont agree with it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

That list is kind of ****ed up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> But look at the teams that fell. The Clippers are good, but not top 3 by any stretch, the Pistons lost Ben, *JKidd is a year older in NJ, and they still have no defense*.
> 
> You wouldn't expect the heat to rise to 1....being..the...champions?
> 
> I don't mind the list.


Nobody is growing younger, but for some reason he still posts great stats and T-Dubs.
No defense? They were one of the top defensive teams last year.


The Clips are too high, the Rockets too low, Kings are better than the nets imo, or at least even.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Okkk.... I dont really agree with these, I still feel that San Antonio is better than Pheonix, and I feel they are better than the Mavs and Heat also.. but whatever. I understand that the Heat and Mavs are 1 and 2 because they were in the Finals, but I dont agree with it.


Well... Spurs did choose to let Nazr and Rasho go.....

I understand why Spurs' ranking fell: depth.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone else feel that the Magic are greatly overrated? :laugh:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Anyone else feel that the Magic are greatly overrated? :laugh:


Why are they overrated?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why are they overrated?


:Sarcasm smiley: they are number 29 on the list, let me double check. Yep, they are the second worst team in the league!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The laughing face suggests sarcasm, but I don't get it.

edit: late


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> :Sarcasm smiley: they are number 29 on the list, let me double check. Yep, they are the second worst team in the league!


LOL.. k

Been a LOOOOOOOONG day at work, so my brain is a little dead. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> The laughing face suggests sarcasm, but I don't get it.
> 
> edit: late


Its like they couldnt rank them any lower. I know, bad attempt at sarcasm..........To me they are going to make the playoffs. I dont see how they are #29.


----------



## epic (Mar 16, 2004)

no way in hell the magic are the 2nd worst team in the league at the moment.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah. I think I just said that. I think it might have been in this thread. In fact, it probably was. I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> The only one I really have a hard time believing is Magic at #29. They finished the season arguably stronger than any other team, they have a very young core, barely missed the playoffs, and drafted one of the top 2 shooters in the draft.


oops....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No. I'm not saying anything against you. In fact, I don't know what I'm saying. I'm confused right now. That Smurf thread has me a bit delerious.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> No. I'm not saying anything against you. In fact, I don't know what I'm saying. I'm confused right now. *That Smurf thread has me a bit delerious*.


:rofl:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No way that Miami is the best team in the league, they just got older with the exception of D-Wade how the hell do analysts not realize that


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Well... Spurs did choose to let Nazr and Rasho go.....
> 
> I understand why Spurs' ranking fell: depth.


Even though they let those guys go, they weren't dominate. I still think that they will contend for a title, because they do every year. I feel that they aren't done with offseason moves yet...and well, I still wouldnt want to the Mavs to play them in another playoff series


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Even though they let those guys go, they weren't dominate. I still think that they will contend for a title, because they do every year. I feel that they aren't done with offseason moves yet...and well, I still wouldnt want to the Mavs to play them in another playoff series


Yea i really don't want to play them again or the Suns, but it's going to happen if we want to get to the Finals again.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't wait to play San Antonio again. It's an especially fun rivalry since we're in the same division and play each other 3-5 times a year, not including the inevitable playoff series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea Mavericks vs Spurs is really interesting but i hate Mavericks vs Suns, i just hate the style of play with not much defense.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh lots of offense and no defense is good TV. Of course, OT Game 7s are also good TV but yeah.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Heh lots of offense and no defense is good TV. Of course, OT Game 7s are also good TV but yeah.


Yea fun for most fans but i like slow pace basketball games more.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Even though they let those guys go, they weren't dominate. I still think that they will contend for a title, because they do every year. I feel that they aren't done with offseason moves yet...and well, I still wouldnt want to the Mavs to play them in another playoff series


You are right! I am more than certain Spurs are not done with their moves yet, but the chips they can bring to the table is.... next to none. As for their CURRENT roster, aren't they a tad short in the center position?

I am sure Pop will make the adjustments to make the Spurs a contender next season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You are right! I am more than certain Spurs are not done with their moves yet, but the chips they can bring to the table is.... next to none. As for their CURRENT roster, aren't they a tad short in the center position?
> 
> I am sure Pop will make the adjustments to make the Spurs a contender next season.


I don't think they can get a good center and they also need a backup center, it's going to be tough to find two decent centers.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Methinks Duncan'll be full time center.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I don't think they can get a good center and they also need a backup center, it's going to be tough to find two decent centers.


Maybe Timmy? :raised_ey 

Duncan will be as good a center as Dirk will be in that position. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hmm...am I the only one who feels they were mighty generous to us in the ranking?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...am I the only one who feels they were mighty generous to us in the ranking?


Miami finished 1st and Dallas finished 2nd last season...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Miami finished 1st and Dallas finished 2nd last season...


That's the easy way out...perhaps they feared the "fueled by the hate" crowd if they gave it any more thought. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's the easy way out...perhaps they feared the "fueled by the hate" crowd if they gave it any more thought. :biggrin:


LOL... fear may be a little far-fetched. After all, we are one of the softest team around, aren't we?

:angel:


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

how can some of u argue about miami being number 1?? as far as i can remember for checking power rankings in the offseason for any sport, the defending champs are always ranked first.. i believe even the steelers are ranked first going into next season if im not mistaken and theyve lost some talent.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> how can some of u argue about miami being number 1?? as far as i can remember for checking power rankings in the offseason for any sport, the defending champs are always ranked first.. i believe even the steelers are ranked first going into next season if im not mistaken and theyve lost some talent.


That's the point; in the Steeler's case, even if the top team has lost some talent, they're given the spot by default. It's a matter of the writers not giving any time and effort to research what they publish, and as readers we have a right to question their findings because of this lack of effort.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That's the point; in the Steeler's case, even if the top team has lost some talent, they're given the spot by default. It's a matter of the writers not giving any time and effort to research what they publish, and as readers we have a right to question their findings because of this lack of effort.


its not lack of effort... theyre the freakin defending champs and i dont see shaq or wade retiring... nothing major has happened for me to say that another team is better than them going into next year... what do u want out of this, dallas to be number 1?? for what?? miami won and they have the same players coming back so they should be number 1 regardless of what effort and research u want these columnists to do...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

sac23kings said:


> its not lack of effort... theyre the freakin defending champs and i dont see shaq or wade retiring... nothing major has happened for me to say that another team is better than them going into next year... what do u want out of this, dallas to be number 1?? for what?? miami won and they have the same players coming back so they should be number 1 regardless of what effort and research u want these columnists to do...


I think you mis read his post:

I said the Mavs are ranked too high

and the reply was because the reporters dont do any research thats why we got the 2nd place ranking...

when he tried to explain that to you I think you thought he was defending a #2 ranking...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

sac23kings said:


> what do u want out of this, dallas to be number 1?? for what??


Absolutely not - in fact, I'm not sure about Dallas' #2 - my name's Brian, not Homer. 

What I want is for the writers to make a case that a new season is starting in October.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

why are we still arguing over this? Obviously the man who made these rankings just copied and pasted his last rankings, but only changed 3 spots.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> why are we still arguing over this? Obviously the man who made these rankings just copied and pasted his last rankings, but only changed 3 spots.


It's a matter of principle. :starwars: :boxing: :rocket: :sfight:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It's a matter of principle. :starwars: :boxing: :rocket: :sfight:


The guy who made this isnt worthy of principles! i bet he made this list in only 8-10 minutes!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Update: 

http://www.nba.com/features/power_rankings.html


----------

